# Do you prefer panniers, backpack, messenger bag or something else for your commute?



## Bimble (15 Feb 2017)

I see a wide range of commuters on my rides to and from work and I've noticed there's quite a broad range of bikes, clothing, and carriers people use for lugging their kit.

I started out with a backpack I got from Edinburgh Cycle Coop, and after reading about racks and panniers on CC I invested in a set-up and fitted a rear rack and a pair of panniers (went for a pair to even it out, but in reality only ever used one of them to the point where I eventually just took the empty one off).

I ran this set-up for about six months but felt the rack and panniers were a bit overkill for my stuff (and were slowing me down - although that's debatable) so I switched to the backpack again and haven't thought anymore about it - backpack is, it seems, my preference.

I've never tried anything else, but can't see a messenger bag working for me due to the bulky size of the boots I need to carry.

What about you? What's your preferred carrying method and have you tried other things and found they did / didn't work for you?


----------



## velovoice (15 Feb 2017)

Rack and one pannier for me. Carrying bulky boots is the deciding factor!  Why have those on your back?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Feb 2017)

I much prefer pannier and bags over rucksack. Every now and again I use the non panniered bike to get me to work so have to use a rucksack. OK, the bike feels much nicer, quicker and more nimble but the weight on my back is a bind. Rather the bike take the strain.


----------



## velovoice (15 Feb 2017)

What Ian said. I sometimes use a backpack when using the Brompton as I'm usually multi-modal and the train stations I use don't have lifts/escalators, so it's easy to pop and down flights of stairs carrying the B if I'm using a backpack. But everyday door to door commuting, 11 miles each way, no way.


----------



## Haitch (15 Feb 2017)

Used to use a rucksack but disliked the weight and extra sweat. Now use a single pannier. Not quick and nimble enough to have any bike-responsiveness issues.


----------



## Drago (15 Feb 2017)

personally, for my old commute I went with back pack, it didn't sweat me out unduly, and by keeping the weight off the bike itself it still felt light and flighty beneath me.

However, had my commute been longer or my load heavier I may have preferred other options.


----------



## summerdays (15 Feb 2017)

Always prefer a pannier, just the one unless I'm needing to cart a load of paperwork around. I do enjoy not having a pannier on the bike but not at the expense of having a sweaty back weighed down with stuff! I only do that very occasionally.


----------



## KnackeredBike (15 Feb 2017)

Messenger bag all the way here, backpacks are too sweaty and panniers overkill as I don't usually carry much. Plus part of my commute I filter past a long queue on a narrow road where there isn't much more width than the centre line. I'd probably be less comfortable doing that with panniers.


----------



## Twizit (15 Feb 2017)

Hate carrying anything on the bike so everything lives at work and I use the occasional train or motorbike day to ship stuff home for washing etc - but then I know I'm lucky having decent locker storage and good facilities at work.


----------



## Bimble (15 Feb 2017)

Twizit said:


> Hate carrying anything on the bike so everything lives at work and I use the occasional train or motorbike day to ship stuff home for washing etc - but then I know I'm lucky having decent locker storage and good facilities at work.


Ah ha ... so that's how the no-loaders get their gear in to work; I'm not at all guilty of the odd twinge of jealousy as the unencumbered float by at speed, all unburdened-like, swishing between traffic with nary a care.


----------



## wisdom (15 Feb 2017)

Panniers.Well one mostly to be honest.
Occasional backpack use if I use the roadie for work.
Find the pannier/s a lot more practical and more important waterproof.


----------



## cyberknight (15 Feb 2017)

Panniers for me , no bike shops or bus route on my commute so i need to be self sufficient so i carry a lot of stuff i would not carry on a leisure ride on top of clothes , sarnies etc .


----------



## Hitchington (15 Feb 2017)

Panniers for work _and_ holidays. Occasionally I might use a courier bag, but it gets annoying after a few miles.


----------



## Milkfloat (15 Feb 2017)

Pannier - usually single on the drive side.


----------



## Elybazza61 (15 Feb 2017)

Alpkit rucksack usually,sometimes augmented with one of their tailpacks.

If I'm taking a lot of stuff in or need to have a lock I take the Trek fitted with panniers but it's not very often.


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Feb 2017)

Waterproof hi viz back pack for my commute.


----------



## subaqua (15 Feb 2017)

2 Altura Urban panniers. . waterproof hard wearing and have had them nearly 5 years and only needed to replace hangers when i have been a bit heavy handed. 

used to be 1 but the amount of stuff i have to take now mobile means 2 . 

hated commuting with a rucksack due to sweaty back syndrome.


----------



## ACS (15 Feb 2017)

Rack and a single waterproof pannier for me. 

Option of a Topeak rack top bag for the rare occasions that I need additional capacity


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Feb 2017)

I'm going to be in the minority here but I much prefer the rucksack.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Feb 2017)

Topeak rack bag with drop down-zip away panniers has always done me proud,




not my bike, random piccy off t'internet but the same set-up as mine


----------



## vickster (15 Feb 2017)

Panniers (well, Topeak trunk bag with fold down panniers as required so no overkill if not carrying much, same as @raleighnut )

I wouldn't ever carry a laptop on my back


----------



## fossyant (15 Feb 2017)

Orelib front roller classics on the rear. Waterproof and also very good at protecting the bike in a crash. Tried it a few times. Shame I got broken.


----------



## DRHysted (15 Feb 2017)

Another Topeak racktop bag with zip down panniers user here. I have a set of waterproof panniers if I'm taking something too big for the topeak into work. I can't get comfortable on the road bikes with a back pack on, and my commutes are either 04:00 or 16:00 mostly rural, so little need for slipping between cars.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (15 Feb 2017)

I carry almost 3kgs of locks and a full change of clothes with me so 1 or 2 panniers is what I use, all of that on my back is not at all nice. I can't leave my locks at work right now because I need them when at home and I'd rather carry them then spend another £100 on locks!


----------



## mjr (15 Feb 2017)

Very large (22 litre) saddlebag, resting on the rear rack... currently a Highlander haversack with some correx board in it and some extra cam buckle straps doing a Carradice impersonation... or sometimes a no-name satchel as a smaller version (10 litre) of the same. Hiking rain cover over it when needed.

I use roll-up-able double panniers (Basil Mara) when I'm bringing lots of shopping home - they strap onto the bag until needed, but will unfurl and strap on to carry about two shopping bags each side. Waterproofish, if you know what I mean. If it's just a little more shopping than the rear bag will accept, it goes into the front mini basket.

All my bikes have rear racks. They don't slow you down much. Big panniers can a bit, especially in fen headwinds, hence why I like my roll-up-able ones.

As for the suboptimal past attempts: Even when I used a rucksack (some Eurotrek 13 litre one for about a decade), it used to get strapped to the rear rack because I don't like a sweaty back, but they're not designed for it, so it was a bit faffy (tying straps up to keep them from catching spokes) and eventually wore through from shuffling against the rack rails. The Alpkit dry bag (aka canoe bag) was better and still gets used sometimes, but is less good as a bag (only having a roll-top opening is a bit annoying) and it also started to wear through (patched but I don't really trust it any more). I've also a trunk bag with fold-down panniers, but maybe the one I got was poor because the side panniers only held one shopping bag each, one side pannier started to come away, the top was always a bit floppy side-to-side and it was a bit annoying to attach and detach the velcro. I've also used a rear crate but that's annoyingly big and stuff seems to rattle in it whenever possible.

My, I've had a lot of goes at this, haven't I?


----------



## mjr (15 Feb 2017)

Urrrgh, I forgot the messenger bags! I've two still in frequent use and they sometimes get used when I'm carrying things that merit it, like documents or computers to meetings where even the black satchel will look too informal. They have carabiners to hang them from saddles or rear rack side rails, but of course that rattles. The larger padded one (sometimes contains laptop) has two shoulder straps - one goes over each arm and the bag hangs around my bum like a very long-strapped rucksack.

Oh and finally: I'm sure I've a rigid briefcase around here somewhere still which can strap to the top of the rack, but I really don't remember the last time I used it


----------



## CanucksTraveller (15 Feb 2017)

I have a rack fitted with (usually) one Altura pannier, and the option's there to fit the second if needed. Even then, that's a compromise, I think panniers are the best answer for carrying weight on the bike but when you're off the bike, most panniers make pretty poor hand luggage for the pedestrian part of a journey.


----------



## Smithbat (15 Feb 2017)

I have a rack on to which I have slide on a Topeak trunk bag, I used to have two pannier bags but I just filled them with crap, the size of the bag limits the amount of rubbish I can pack.


----------



## Bimble (15 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I have a rack on to which I have slide on a Topeak trunk bag, I used to have two pannier bags but I just filled them with crap, the size of the bag limits the amount of rubbish I can pack.


I like the logic of that.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Feb 2017)

I've never commuted on this but if I ever get well enough to work again (they're talking about a 3rd op on my leg) this should do the job as well as my Topeak bags,


----------



## Twizit (15 Feb 2017)

Bimble said:


> Ah ha ... so that's how the no-loaders get their gear in to work; I'm not at all guilty of the odd twinge of jealousy as the unencumbered float by at speed, all unburdened-like, swishing between traffic with nary a care.



Ha ha - that would be me  although on occasion under sufferance I've been known to use a small rucksack or courier bag for "smalls" / laptop etc


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Feb 2017)

Bimble said:


> I see a wide range of commuters on my rides to and from work and I've noticed there's quite a broad range of bikes, clothing, and carriers people use for lugging their kit.
> 
> I started out with a backpack I got from Edinburgh Cycle Coop, and after reading about racks and panniers on CC I invested in a set-up and fitted a rear rack and a pair of panniers (went for a pair to even it out, but in reality only ever used one of them to the point where I eventually just took the empty one off).
> 
> ...



Don't carry anything.

Leave all you need at work.


----------



## flake99please (15 Feb 2017)

I use a pair of front panniers on the rear rack.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Feb 2017)

Pannier, mostly one, sometimes two, trailer if I'm planning a mega shop.


----------



## rivers (15 Feb 2017)

Backpack. I only have one bike that I use for everything (commuting and leisure rides), so I would rather not fit a pannier rack. I don't pack much in my backpack, usually just a change of clothes, maybe my laptop, so my back doesn't get too bad.


----------



## mjr (15 Feb 2017)

rivers said:


> I only have one bike that I use for everything (commuting and leisure rides), so I would rather not fit a pannier rack.


I can think of some things that you can't do _without_ a rack (mostly around carrying ungainly loads), but what can't you do with a rack fitted? Even mudguards are more of an obstruction when packing the bike into a car.


----------



## Drago (15 Feb 2017)

Genuine question. Does anyone use a trailer for commuting? Reason I ask is my youngest has finally outgrown her Spokey Joe trailer so I'm planning to convert it to cargo use.


----------



## rivers (15 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> I can think of some things that you can't do _without_ a rack (mostly around carrying ungainly loads), but what can't you do with a rack fitted? Even mudguards are more of an obstruction when packing the bike into a car.



I do not carry ungainly loads. I'm fitting a rack to my wife's bike. She can carry the ungainly loads :-).


----------



## Jimidh (15 Feb 2017)

As I only commute part of the week by bike I usually take in clothes for the week and leave them at work. 

Whenever I need to take anything in I just use my Camelpak rucksack.


----------



## Jimidh (15 Feb 2017)

rivers said:


> I do not carry ungainly loads. I'm fitting a rack to my wife's bike. She can carry the ungainly loads :-).


You mean she's giving you a backy???


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Feb 2017)

Rucksack for commuting...I have a crumpler messenger bag that cost a fair bit that I've used twice (on the single speed) and cant get on with....its in the back of the wardrobe hiding from Mrs Jeez

Panniers seem sensible but feel to utilitarian for me, too much like the bike is no longer for fun and is a bit of an instrument. I also find a backpack more nimble...so long as its not too hefty.


----------



## burntoutbanger (15 Feb 2017)

5 pence Tesco carrier bag. It carries my lunch then gets folded and put into a pocket for the return leg so it can be used again the next day.
Then my commute in is only two miles and is performed in the clothes I will be wearing for the day, have been known to extend the commute home to 60km on occasion though!


----------



## si_c (15 Feb 2017)

Rucksack for me, I'm quite happy carrying loads on my back provided both the hip/waist and sternum straps are adjusted properly.

13 miles each way and I don't really notice it, plus I can nip through small gaps and not worry. Mixed loads up to and including locks, shoes, laptop etc as well as paper scratch pads and clothes.

I keep some shoes under my desk and shower kit in my bottom draw. The desk is right by the door so I'm not upsetting anyone when I collect it before a shower.


----------



## burntoutbanger (16 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4684555, member: 259"]But how do you carry it on your bike on your commute?[/QUOTE]

Swinging from the handlebars.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2017)

si_c said:


> plus I can nip through small gaps and not worry



Can do the same with pannier bags on the back. You can only squeeze through gaps that are as wide as the handlebars. Pannier bags are usually no wider.


----------



## wisdom (16 Feb 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I have a rack fitted with (usually) one Altura pannier, and the option's there to fit the second if needed. Even then, that's a compromise, I think panniers are the best answer for carrying weight on the bike but when you're off the bike, most panniers make pretty poor hand luggage for the pedestrian part of a journey.


My altura panniers are great as hand luggage rubber corners on the bottom and comfy handles.I just push a button to release them from the rack.Can't remember what model they are but there waterproof and have an orgainer pocket in each one.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (16 Feb 2017)

wisdom said:


> My altura panniers are great as hand luggage rubber corners on the bottom and comfy handles.I just push a button to release them from the rack.Can't remember what model they are but there waterproof and have an orgainer pocket in each one.



Yeah mine are fine-ish, they have those features, they're just not centrally balanced enough to be carried without them leaning in and catching my leg. I accept some panniers make better hand luggage than others will though. It's just that mine are designed for the bike first, and the hand as a distant afterthought!


----------



## wisdom (16 Feb 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Yeah mine are fine-ish, they have those features, they're just not centrally balanced enough to be carried without them leaning in and catching my leg. I accept some panniers make better hand luggage than others will though. It's just that mine are designed for the bike first, and the hand as a distant afterthought!


Never thought about balance.You are right there although I don't clout my leg.


----------



## Custom24 (16 Feb 2017)

I'm in the something else category.

I'm lucky - I don't need to carry a laptop, and I can leave most things at the office to minimise what I need to carry.

I used to use a ventilated rucksack, then I switched to a frame triangle bag in addition to a saddle bag. The bike repair stuff goes in the saddle bag.

I have one triangle bag on each bike and I think they are great. They are waterproof, and they are not expensive (about £12 IIRC) or heavy (<300g IIRC). Most other cyclists hate the look of them, at least on this forum and in my office. Suits me as it keeps them cheap  (although I've not yet had to replace them - they seem really well made and I've had them over a year).


----------



## slowmotion (17 Feb 2017)

I used to have panniers on my hybrid but found I was taking all sorts of stuff back and forwards from work. I've been using a cheap (£15) 20 litre backpack on the road bikes for the last five years or so. I don't really notice the weight but it's really great when I don't wear it.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Feb 2017)

I was going to ask this of @User10571 the other day so may as well be in this thread. User10571 I noticed you rode with a small over the shoulder type bag on the Old bangers run. You obviously find it ok. What I wanted an opinion on was is that only good for light loads as I have a hefty D lock with cable that I will not attach to the frame. Do you think that would be comfortable or would the weight drag it round the front of the body? I'm thinking maybe 3 kilo all told as a figure to work with.


----------



## mjr (17 Feb 2017)

Custom24 said:


> I have one triangle bag on each bike and I think they are great. They are waterproof, and they are not expensive (about £12 IIRC) or heavy (<300g IIRC). Most other cyclists hate the look of them, at least on this forum and in my office. Suits me as it keeps them cheap  (although I've not yet had to replace them - they seem really well made and I've had them over a year).


I don't mind the look but I hate the way the ones I've tried rub the paintwork over time. Does yours?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> I don't mind the look but I hate the way the ones I've tried rub the paintwork over time. Does yours?



Helicopter tape is what you need.


----------



## mjr (17 Feb 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Helicopter tape is what you need.


So then I'd have a scuffed tape look instead of a scuffed paintwork look, with the added benefit of adhesive residue or paint pulled off if I ever try to remove it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> So then I'd have a scuffed tape look instead of a scuffed paintwork look, with the added benefit of adhesive residue or paint pulled off if I ever try to remove it.



Applied properly it is pretty much invisible and leaves no residue nor pulls paint off when removed, but if you don't want to use it that is up to you.


----------



## User10571 (17 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I was going to ask this of @User10571 the other day so may as well be in this thread. User10571 I noticed you rode with a small over the shoulder type bag on the Old bangers run. You obviously find it ok. What I wanted an opinion on was is that only good for light loads as I have a hefty D lock with cable that I will not attach to the frame. Do you think that would be comfortable or would the weight drag it round the front of the body? I'm thinking maybe 3 kilo all told as a figure to work with.


Mostly, I go for over the shoulder courier bags, although when on the Brompton, for some reason, a rucksack seems more appropriate.
The bag you saw me with wouldn't have much space left if you put your D lock and cable in there. I have a couple of Chrome courier bags which have the capacity to accommodate a small child. I have on occasion placed a small childsworth of groceries from Mr. Sainsburys emporium of toothsome comestibles in there. It is a stunt which disturbs the bike's C of G signifcantly and makes me grateful that the distance from store to home is a short one.
I don't think that your D lock and cable are capable of anything of that order.
Panniers? 
Don't like them spoiling the lines of the bike.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Feb 2017)

User10571 said:


> Mostly, I go for over the shoulder courier bags, although when on the Brompton, for some reason, a rucksack seems more appropriate.
> The bag you saw me with wouldn't have much space left if you put your D lock and cable in there. I have a couple of Chrome courier bags which have the capacity to accommodate a small child. I have on occasion placed a small childsworth of groceries from Mr. Sainsburys emporium of toothsome comestibles in there. It is a stunt which disturbs the bike's C of G signifcantly and makes me grateful that the distance from store to home is a short one.
> I don't think that your D lock and cable are capable of anything of that order.
> Panniers?
> Don't like them spoiling the lines of the bike.



Very eloquent sir. Tbh, it would pretty much only be the lock and cable I'd be thinking about carrying. Just wondering if that weight would make that over the shoulder bag slide around or otherwise be uncomfortable etc. I have a small backpack but don't really like wearing them on the bike, especially in hot weather.


----------



## doughnut (17 Feb 2017)

I've always used a backpack, mainly because the largest item I've got is the laptop. 21 mile commute and a few small sections are potholed and real bone shakers (had my lights fall off the bike once), so I would worry about the laptop in a pannier.


----------



## User10571 (17 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Very eloquent sir. Tbh, it would pretty much only be the lock and cable I'd be thinking about carrying. Just wondering if that weight would make that over the shoulder bag slide around or otherwise be uncomfortable etc. I have a small backpack but don't really like wearing them on the bike, especially in hot weather.


A messenger bag won't slide round providing it has a 3-point strap (they generally do).
If lock weight is an issue, then https://tigrlock.com/mini/ is the way to go.
Half the weight of my Kryptonite Mini, which makes it a bit of a no-brainer when deciding which lock I should take with me.


----------



## r04DiE (17 Feb 2017)

Courier bag for me!

I've had one for about 20 years and then got this for Christmas and very nice it is too!


----------



## tincaman (17 Feb 2017)

I have a tough commute, 30 miles round trip and 2400 ft of climbing so I want luggage which is light and easily removed, the rear bag takes clothes and the front bar bag takes sundries, I have 2 sized of bag depending on how much I need.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Feb 2017)

User10571 said:


> A messenger bag won't slide round providing it has a 3-point strap (they generally do).
> If lock weight is an issue, then https://tigrlock.com/mini/ is the way to go.
> Half the weight of my Kryptonite Mini, which makes it a bit of a no-brainer when deciding which lock I should take with me.



Cheers User10571, that's a help, so I'll be looking at 3 point strap. I've already got the lock, just thinking that bag I saw you with would be ideal if not obtrusive. I'll look into them.


----------



## Bimble (17 Feb 2017)

tincaman said:


> I have 2 sized of bag depending on how much I need ...


That's a very neat solution on a very neat bike ...


----------



## mjr (17 Feb 2017)

User10571 said:


> If lock weight is an issue, then https://tigrlock.com/mini/ is the way to go.
> Half the weight of my Kryptonite Mini, which makes it a bit of a no-brainer when deciding which lock I should take with me.


Is that one of the ones with mixed reviews at http://www.londoncyclist.co.uk/tigr-lock-review/ or a new design?


----------



## User10571 (17 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Cheers User10571, that's a help, so I'll be looking at 3 point strap. I've already got the lock, just thinking that bag I saw you with would be ideal if not obtrusive. I'll look into them.


It was a Crumpler bag - Disco Dancer I think, with a buckle courtesy of BA. Looking at Crumpler's website, the present day equivalent would be http://www.crumpler.eu/casual-bags/dinky-di-laptop-messenger-l-navy-bordeaux
Crumpler stuff isn't cheap, but it is beautifully made and dripping with features. Unfortunately, they no longer have a high street presence so you cannot fumble before buying.


----------



## User10571 (17 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> Is that one of the ones with mixed reviews at http://www.londoncyclist.co.uk/tigr-lock-review/ or a new design?


No. It is much smaller. The link gives you the dimensions - it is more like a small to medium sized D lock.


----------



## Custom24 (17 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> I don't mind the look but I hate the way the ones I've tried rub the paintwork over time. Does yours?


Not especially. I used one on my Al frame for about a year and there was not much rubbing. I then found out about helicopter tape and put that on. I also use that on my C frame. I have had to remove helicopter tape from my C frame and it came off perfectly. It's great stuff, although expensive.


----------



## palinurus (17 Feb 2017)

'Do you prefer panniers, backpack, messenger bag or something else for your commute"

Mostly messenger bag. I don't usually carry much to work, I keep clothes at work and take them to the dry cleaners around the corner. The advantage is I can use it on any bike. If I stop to pick up a pastry on the way I've got my wallet and everything handy.

Panniers if I want to go shopping on the way home or carry my laptop (although I also use the messenger bag for the laptop) and also if it's really hooning it down- can't get a cape over the messenger bag!

Have been known to use a trailer if I'm picking up something on the way home or collecting something bulky from work.

I used a saddlebag once, an old one with straps and buckles- not ideal at is was a bit of a job to remove it but it would work if I got a quick-release one.


----------



## palinurus (17 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> but what can't you do with a rack fitted?



Look like a cool mofo, in your cycling cap with the peak sticking up.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (20 Feb 2017)

Whats wrong with six 5p Tesco carriers dangling from your bars and shoving a leek through your spokes anyway?


----------



## Bimble (20 Feb 2017)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Whats wrong with six 5p Tesco carriers dangling from your bars and shoving a leek through your spokes anyway?


When I see people doing that I always wonder if they get home in one piece? It always looks so dangerously precarious.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (22 Feb 2017)

rucksack. have tried a rack and panniers, but all things considered prefer a rucksack, even over 34km with barney rubble's laptop in the bag…


----------



## mjr (22 Feb 2017)

alecstilleyedye said:


> rucksack. have tried a rack and panniers, but all things considered prefer a rucksack, even over 34km with barney rubble's laptop in the bag…


Any reason? Doesn't the sweaty back cause you problems?


----------



## spen666 (22 Feb 2017)

Bimble said:


> When I see people doing that I always wonder if they get home in one piece? It always looks so dangerously precarious.


That's why I use 6 bags for life- they are far more robust


----------



## Bimble (22 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> Any reason? Doesn't the sweaty back cause you problems?


Mine has a solid metal frame / mesh affair that sits comfortably on my back with the pack itself slightly raised above it, letting air flow around my back - so I don't seem to suffer the sweaty back thing that others do.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (22 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> Any reason? Doesn't the sweaty back cause you problems?


too much pfaffing either end of the ride, plus the bike feels more responsive. sweaty back isn't really an issue with shower facilities at work, and in the current climate actually helps keep some warmth in! also makes me more confident while riding between columns of cars that i can fit through...


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2017)

Rucksack here too as I have an onwards train journey plus bus at the other end. It's just easier with less faff and I have my gubbins with me all day when I need them. A hiking jacket with capacious pockets also helps.


----------



## zer07 (23 Feb 2017)

I've only tried two methods of carrying stuff to work, with my preferred being a backpack. Personally I don't want panniers unbalancing the bike and making it wider (even if it is only marginally), although I've never tried them, its how I perceive it. I can fit quite a bit in the backpack.....laptop and headphones, notepad, overshoes, 3 or 4 workshirts, my lunch and sometimes work shoes. It is quite heavy to lift but once on it's not too bad, plus it keeps me warm during the colder rides to and from work.

The other thing I sometime use is a large bum-bag, especially during the summer. Use the backpack on a Monday with all my shirts for the week (secured in a locker) and then leave the laptop at work if I don't need it with me.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (24 Feb 2017)

Well you see, I perceive different. I have always commuted with panniers. I have humphed heavy shopping in a backpack and have experienced it making me feel unbalanced. 
I just know it would make me sweat even more. Plus, for balance I think weight is better lower down for stability.
Admittedly, on a windy/gusty day they may not help with the side swipes.


----------



## martint235 (24 Feb 2017)

Large Carradice (can't remember if it's a Nelson or a Barley longflap) that I've been using for 4 years (was originally bought for LEL13). I never had an issue before using a backpack but since using the Carradice those days when I've needed to use a backpack (today for example) I've really noticed the sweat.

I keep being tempted by panniers and I do have a rack somewhere from years ago but the fact I ride a relatively small frame and have big feet has meant it's not worth risking the cost.


----------



## Sixmile (24 Feb 2017)

I've always been a rucksack rider, even for overnight trips and in summer heat. If you're really worried about a sweaty back have a look at the Deuter bags that elevate the bag from your back. I've recently upgraded to a Deuter Air Exp 22.


----------



## martint235 (24 Feb 2017)

Sixmile said:


> I've always been a rucksack rider, even for overnight trips and in summer heat. If you're really worried about a sweaty back have a look at the Deuter bags that elevate the bag from your back. I've recently upgraded to a Deuter Air Exp 22.
> View attachment 339329


My 10 year old backpack is a Deuter with gaps for airflow etc but I still get a sweaty back when I use it now.


----------



## mjr (24 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> A hiking jacket with capacious pockets also helps.


Up to a point. I've stretched a couple of jackets out of shape in the past by overloading the pockets. It can also put pressure across the shoulders and back of the neck. In the rare occasions I fall over, I'd prefer not to land on any hard lumps in my pockets.



martint235 said:


> My 10 year old backpack is a Deuter with gaps for airflow etc but I still get a sweaty back when I use it now.


Amen. I can't remember which brand mine are/were, but I get sweaty where those pads press on the back.

Of course, an alternative interpretation of the never-used-panniers non-sweaty backpackers is that using saddlebags or panniers makes you develop a sweaty back somehow


----------



## Sixmile (24 Feb 2017)

martint235 said:


> My 10 year old backpack is a Deuter with gaps for airflow etc but I still get a sweaty back when I use it now.


 
10 years and still going strong, good to hear! Yea I'm sure the airflow doesn't eliminate sweat but it's surely bound to help. I've yet to test mine in summer temperatures.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Feb 2017)

alecstilleyedye said:


> also makes me more confident while riding between columns of cars that i can fit through...



I have yet to see a bike with panniers that are wider then handlebars. So I would say it's more in your mind rather then reality. I can squeeze through the same 'small' gaps as a non panniered cyclist.


----------



## mjr (24 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> I have yet to see a bike with panniers that are wider then handlebars. So I would say it's more in your mind rather then reality. I can squeeze through the same 'small' gaps as a non panniered cyclist.


A small note of caution on this: the handlebars are in front of you and above the steering wheel, while the panniers are behind you and above the rigid trailing wheel, so it is possible that you can get your handlebars through some slaloms and then hit the pannier on the inside of the gate. However, in (mumble) decades of riding, I've only met one that's exactly the right geometry to catch me like that (here), it's definitely non-standard and someone else with a different size bike can ride through non-stop. On most slaloms, you just need to remember that you're now more rectangular and less of a droplet shape, and not turn the handlebars too soon.

Bollards and most traffic gaps are no problem because you go through straight.


----------



## hennbell (24 Feb 2017)

I have 2 Timbuk2 messenger bags a small and a medium. Small one I use one a daily basis when just carrying lunch and a change of cloths. The medium is for days when carrying lots more, the size difference is significant. 
Both are custom bags, both Celtic themed. The medium bag has green and white stripes, small looks like the Irish flag.


----------



## die_aufopferung (26 Feb 2017)

For commuting in Autumn/Winter/Spring I use a CX/Gravel bike with a rack w/Topeak rackbag with drop-down panniers same as a few others in this thread have already mentioned. In Summer I use a handlebar bag (also a Topeak quick-release job) as the handlebar's the only bit of the racing bike that isn't carbon.


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> Any reason? Doesn't the sweaty back cause you problems?



I must say that I'm a big sweaty ox of manliness, and my back sweats whether or not there's a rucksacks on it when riding I the warm weather. In the cold weather it's not a problem either way.


----------



## mustang1 (26 Feb 2017)

I've used panniers, rucksack and messenger bag.

I find panniers get hit by too much wind and slows me down. In the grand scheme of things it's not that a big deal and not having a sweaty back is great. Thing is, because rim not that fast in the fast bits, I need every bit of assistance so panniers don't do that for me. 

Messenger bags are ok but they keep swinging about so you need to use an additional chest strap which is too much of a flaff so I never bother. 

So my favourite is a rucksack. The only bad thing is a sweaty back but since I wash up when I get to work, it's not a big deal as the advantages outweigh the cons.

Having said that my current setup is a messenger bag because I no longer have a ruck sack.


----------



## mjr (26 Feb 2017)

Going to try a seat pack or long flap saddlebag, @mustang1 and complete the set?


----------



## simongt (27 Feb 2017)

Except for very short distance, panniers every time. I'm not bothered about the relative aerodynamics and panniers keep the centre of gravity lower down. Also, a rucsac tranfers weight to your arms & wrists.


----------



## RedRider (27 Feb 2017)

The Nelson Longflap isn't perfect but it's what I use.
You can get a fair whack in there and then stuff the same amount under the flap. I keep a dry bag in mine and if I'm picking up some food shopping on the way home it goes in there and gets bungee-ed on top. I think it looks rugged.
Still, image-wise the bag has baggage. Looking a it one way, t's a bit 'traditional' like something Norman Tebbit would approve. On the other hand, whenever I'm following a cyclist with a Nelson I feel reassured, relaxed and relatively confident of a level of competence.
It's not really designed for modern things like laptops but it carries them fine and with a bagman fitted you get this springy,bouncy support which is probably good for hard drives, microchips and that kind of stuff.
It keeps stuff dry.
I've used messenger bags, panniers and rucksacks and they have their place but not for me so often.
I don't know whether anyone's mentioned porteur racks yet but there's been a big trend for them in London at least for a couple of years or more. Every other bike in Peckham has them now.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2017)

RedRider said:


> porteur racks



Noe you mention it. I have been seeing these used more and more.


----------



## Fiona R (27 Feb 2017)

Panniers always. I nearly always have 1-2 full ortiliebs full of groceries on the way home.


----------



## RedRider (27 Feb 2017)

Round the back of the Bussey Building during the great blizzard of 2015


----------



## ianrauk (28 Feb 2017)

RedRider said:


> Round the back of the Bussey Building during the great blizzard of 2015
> View attachment 339995


@User259 . As in the pic above


----------



## mjr (28 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Noe you mention it. I have been seeing these used more and more.


Do you think it's because people prefer to be able to watch their luggage in that London or because they liked the half- porter half-basket things on the hire bikes?

I've a porter rack on one bike with a quick release, but not used it in earnest yet.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> Do you think it's because people prefer to be able to watch their luggage in that London or because they liked the half- porter half-basket things on the hire bikes?



Neither. It's a hipster thing.


----------



## Haitch (28 Feb 2017)

Over here in Holland, they became very popular among teens, chiefly because you can carry a crate of beer on it, holding it in place with one hand. The other hand holds the rolly.


----------



## RedRider (28 Feb 2017)

It's definitely a trend here, probably a Jan heine thing along with wide tyres and mudguards. Be good for carrying pizza probably


----------



## KnackeredBike (28 Feb 2017)

Haitch said:


> Over here in Holland, they became very popular among teens, chiefly because you can carry a crate of beer on it, holding it in place with one hand. The other hand holds the rolly.


I have seen them used for some refreshment on the way home, which seems dreadfully civilised.

Not like my student days drinking some cheap red wine because it had the best alcohol : one hand ratio without risking dropping a bottle of spirits.


----------



## dodgy (28 Feb 2017)

Not my bike, but I use one of these, Carradice SQR Slim. They are brilliant! Yes it's a bit ungainly, but fantastically practical and removes in seconds. I've no idea why day commuters aren't all using these, I find them much better than panniers and in another league to rucksacks. It's like having a little boot (as in car boot) on your bike


----------



## mjr (28 Feb 2017)

Haitch said:


> Over here in Holland, they became very popular among teens, chiefly because you can carry a crate of beer on it, holding it in place with one hand.


Only cans, stubbies or half-crates? I think even my chunky porter rack is only rated to 10kg and a full crate of pint glass bottles would exceed that.


----------



## mjr (28 Feb 2017)

dodgy said:


> ... Carradice SQR Slim. ... I've no idea why day commuters aren't all using these, I find them much better than panniers and in another league to rucksacks. It's like having a little boot (as in car boot) on your bike


Because like a car boot, unless you leave loads of empty space, the thing you want is always at the far end and needs you to move other things to get at it.  Longflaps or trunk bags are better because they open along a long edge and so stuff can't be buried so deep.


----------



## dodgy (28 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> Because like a car boot, unless you leave loads of empty space, the thing you want is always at the far end and needs you to move other things to get at it.  Longflaps or trunk bags are better because they open along a long edge and so stuff can't be buried so deep.



I use one of these to put my clothes in, pack it off the bike, then slide it in like a parcel. Simple.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/eBags-Packing-Cubes-3pc-Set/dp/B004YLIS9Q


----------



## Haitch (28 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> Only cans, stubbies or half-crates? I think even my chunky porter rack is only rated to 10kg and a full crate of pint glass bottles would exceed that.



Full crate 24 x 33 cl bottles.

My son's rack is rated at 10 kg, but it can bear his 6'2" weight without creaking.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Feb 2017)

dodgy said:


> I've no idea why day commuters aren't all using these


You need to have a good bit of seat post exposed for these, vertically challenged people like me cannot use them.


----------



## Electric_Andy (1 Mar 2017)

I have a rack and top box. The box is made for cycles so is roughly the same width as the rack. I can fit my towel, clothes etc in, it's totally waterproof and lockable. I used to use a rucksack but it's a devil to dry if it gets wet, and also the waterproof cover on it still needs drying (plus it balloons out behind me like a sail).

https://www.amazon.co.uk/M-Wave-Ams...&qid=1488374295&sr=8-1&keywords=cycle+top+box


----------



## martint235 (1 Mar 2017)

RedRider said:


> Still, image-wise the bag has baggage. Looking a it one way, t's a bit 'traditional' like something Norman Tebbit would approve. On the other hand, whenever I'm following a cyclist with a Nelson I feel reassured, relaxed and *relatively confident of a level of competence*.
> It's not really designed for modern things like laptops but it carries them fine and with a bagman fitted you get this springy,bouncy support which is probably good for hard drives, microchips and that kind of stuff.
> It keeps stuff dry.


 I wouldn't ride near me then!!!

I'm still amazed at how dry they keep stuff though. Brought my laptop in through the rain this morning with not a drop of moisture on it.


----------



## RedRider (1 Mar 2017)

martint235 said:


> I wouldn't ride near me then!!!
> 
> I'm still amazed at how dry they keep stuff though. Brought my laptop in through the rain this morning with not a drop of moisture on it.


I spent most of a ride back from Brighton on your coat tails in total confidence. Maybe I was suckered by the bag!


----------



## martint235 (1 Mar 2017)

RedRider said:


> I spent most of a ride back from Brighton on your coat tails in total confidence. Maybe I was suckered by the bag!


Ah I remember. I was on Lelly that day without the bag. Lelly tends to have more control and say over my ability than I do


----------



## HemelChris (9 Mar 2017)

I use a rucksack as my commute is mostly rough and rocky towpaths and I find messenger bags never stay in place.


----------



## prawny (16 Mar 2017)

SQR Slim for me too same as Dodgy, Tried messenger bags, backpacks and pannier(s) and this is what I've stuck with, clothes go in a bag for life, food in a sainsbury's carrier, wallet earphones and sundries in an old tesco carrier, got an old folding tyre and a couple of tubes stuffed in the bottom, easy enough to get out without removing everything. I've got a messenger bag at work for when I have to go to the Dental Hosptial (fairly regularly at the moment) but I don't like how the bike feels with the weight all up on my back, it takes a couple of days to get used to it, and I like to be able to add or remove layers en route. My commute is 20 miles each way, so conditions can change en route.


----------



## mjr (16 Mar 2017)

prawny said:


> View attachment 342784


 I really hope that bike rack is in a secure area. The locks are thicker than the rack!


----------



## prawny (21 Mar 2017)

Just about secure enough, I only use a £3 lock to stop builders walking off with it. 

Although the other week I got downstairs and workmen had unbolted and moved the whole rack so they could park a van there. So I'd not want to be leaving a decent bike down there.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Mar 2017)

Don't normally take a lot, so I use one of those 'soft' (as I'd called them) Shoe-Bags, that have the drawstrings
I do, however, use an old lace to tie them together over my chest, so it doesn't slip about a lot

I have a few that were in 'goodie bags' after (running) races


----------



## tincaman (23 Apr 2017)

Just fitted a Rixen Kaul plate to a Boardman pannier I picked up cheap last year when Halfords were clearing them out. Will give it a go this week


----------



## prawny (24 Apr 2017)

I thought about one of them with the backpack but was concerned about getting on and off. Look like a decent solution though.


----------



## tincaman (24 Apr 2017)

I think that I'm going to fit an extra alloy stiffening plate on the inside as well


----------

